# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  لقفل مسام البشرة

## نشمية الحصن

*لقفل مسام البشرة إليكم هذه الوصفة المقادير :
1لتر ماء + قشر ليمونة + قشر برتقال يوضعوا على النار تغلى الى ان تصبح نصف لتر ثم يوضعوا فى الثلاجة ويستعمل يوميا لمدة شهر
م
ن
ق
و
ل
وشكرا*

----------


## princes123

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

